# japfest 2016 piccys



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

just a few


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

great photographs geoff :thumbsup:


but can I ask how do you add multiple images?

surely you dont have to add a link to Photobucket each and every time to the 'insert image' box.

:runaway:


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

I.am.Sully said:


> great photographs geoff :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> but can I ask how do you add multiple images?
> ...


its not easy at first.
load the pics on photo bucket then click o the pics you want to upload in the white box it will turn blue when selected like this



then click on link (blue arrow) this will create image codes of all pics you have selected (keep each post to about 25pics only) 


then this appears


then copy image codes here


then paste image codes onto your thread.


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

thanks Geoff,

will give it a try tonight,


I need to redress the balance and post 200 GT-R photos on the MLR :chuckle:


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

I.am.Sully said:


> thanks Geoff,
> 
> will give it a try tonight,
> 
> ...


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: sorry thats the evolution in my blood


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

few go pro pics


----------



## GMballistic (Apr 17, 2016)

evogeof said:


> :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: sorry thats the evolution in my blood


I did wonder why I was seeing so many pics of Evo's. :chuckle:

Anyone get any pics of R32's or R33's?, ..as I'd love to see them.


----------



## Burny91 (Apr 7, 2016)

Was an awesome day out  A skyline also managed to win best show and shine car with me coming away with a trophy!


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Burny91 said:


> Was an awesome day out  A skyline also managed to win best show and shine car with me coming away with a trophy!


ah was that you, nice win your car looked awesome. i was looking at your car and had to move on a couple of gob shites from your car. i won japfest 2013 i got a trophy well more like a egg cup and a full set of sfs hoses that i sold on for £150 as ill only use samcosport. did you get a prize with your trophy?? did you see the wind take that umbrella hitting the white evo


----------



## Burny91 (Apr 7, 2016)

You always get people like that mate! I had the car fully detailed for a week i literally picked it up at 4am Sunday morning then driven to the show haha. It was looking amazing the paintwork was incredible and the mad thing is i didn't open the bonnet so for all anyone knew it could have been a standard motor! I don't trust people to leave it open, id probably come back to an injector missing or something.. No way i didn't know about the umbrella, thats crazy.. Did it damage the car? It was immaculate! Well done on the win mate, it was the first time i entered im normally more than happy to go with the car forum but since i sold my ek9 im new here at the moment


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

GMballistic said:


> ...........
> 
> Anyone get any pics of R32's or R33's?, ..as I'd love to see them.


Yes, quite a few, plus 34s and 35s. 

I'm just a bit busy now and tonight but I'll post some soon (although I expect there will be plenty from other members before long).


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Burny91 said:


> You always get people like that mate! I had the car fully detailed for a week i literally picked it up at 4am Sunday morning then driven to the show haha. It was looking amazing the paintwork was incredible and the mad thing is i didn't open the bonnet so for all anyone knew it could have been a standard motor! I don't trust people to leave it open, id probably come back to an injector missing or something.. No way i didn't know about the umbrella, thats crazy.. Did it damage the car? It was immaculate! Well done on the win mate, it was the first time i entered im normally more than happy to go with the car forum but since i sold my ek9 im new here at the moment


whats a detailer ??? :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: my car spends most of its time with my detailer :chuckle: you need to have your alloy hard pipes polished up or have them chrome plated


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Too many Evos, more GTRs please.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

tonigmr2 said:


> Too many Evos, more GTRs please.


if more gtr's attended i would of


----------



## Burny91 (Apr 7, 2016)

evogeof said:


> Burny91 said:
> 
> 
> > You always get people like that mate! I had the car fully detailed for a week i literally picked it up at 4am Sunday morning then driven to the show haha. It was looking amazing the paintwork was incredible and the mad thing is i didn't open the bonnet so for all anyone knew it could have been a standard motor! I don't trust people to leave it open, id probably come back to an injector missing or something.. No way i didn't know about the umbrella, thats crazy.. Did it damage the car? It was immaculate! Well done on the win mate, it was the first time i entered im normally more than happy to go with the car forum but since i sold my ek9 im new here at the moment
> ...


Haha, its the first time iv used one. It wasnt cheap but the difference in the car is night and day so will definately be going back! Yeah, as soon as we have a nice weekend im going to spend the day putting some elbow grease into making the bay look tip top!


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

Burny91 said:


> Was an awesome day out  A skyline also managed to win best show and shine car with me coming away with a trophy!


Well done Burny91 :bowdown1:

A R34 beating all those Evo's :chuckle:

excellent engine bay too! :thumbsup:


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Burny91 said:


> Haha, its the first time iv used one. It wasnt cheap but the difference in the car is night and day so will definately be going back! Yeah, as soon as we have a nice weekend im going to spend the day putting some elbow grease into making the bay look tip top!


nice bay but choose one hose company and 1 colour and stick to it, 1 colour in the bay is good, 2 is a push but 3+ looks pants. your bay looks nice just a few changes. i had my hard pipes colour codes and my water res tank, when I've time ill remove the pas tank and get that coded


----------



## Burny91 (Apr 7, 2016)

I.am.Sully said:


> Burny91 said:
> 
> 
> > Was an awesome day out
> ...


Thanks mate


----------



## Burny91 (Apr 7, 2016)

evogeof said:


> Burny91 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, its the first time iv used one. It wasnt cheap but the difference in the car is night and day so will definately be going back! Yeah, as soon as we have a nice weekend im going to spend the day putting some elbow grease into making the bay look tip top!
> ...


Sounds good mate you'll have to link me up so i can have a look at yours  yeah i havent touched the car yet im saving my pennies at the monent so i can do a buy on RHDJapan iv got quite a big list haha


----------



## N1 IAN (Nov 21, 2015)

Evogeof I remember you from mlr you had a blue evo 9 take it you still have the evo bug lol


----------



## GMballistic (Apr 17, 2016)

Mudflap said:


> *Yes, quite a few, plus 34s and 35s.*
> 
> I'm just a bit busy now and tonight but I'll post some soon (although I expect there will be plenty from other members before long).


Sounds good.


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

Where are you based Burny91 ?


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Were there any evo's there??


----------



## GMballistic (Apr 17, 2016)

goghat said:


> Were there any evo's there??


:chuckle: 
I think like 1 or 2, maybe? lol :thumbsup:


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

N1 IAN said:


> Evogeof I remember you from mlr you had a blue evo 9 take it you still have the evo bug lol


don't know what your on about :chuckle:




just most of my pals are still into evo's so still try hang out with them but I'm not allowed on the evo stands so i just sort my self out


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks Geoff :bowdown1:

A few more photographs.


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

Can't seem to find an Evo anywhere! 








[/URL]


----------



## hifihedgehog (Aug 29, 2015)

some shameless promotion of my car










and some other stuff


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

more of the 32s?

not fussed about the other stuff there.


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

No rare red TME's either,

I was sure I saw 11 or 12


----------



## GMballistic (Apr 17, 2016)

Great pictures all. :thumbsup:


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

Only 2 or 3 more - soz


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

that is funny

my old R34 and my old Pulsar

hahah


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

thanks again Geoff :thumbsup:

line spacing still not present - but we'll live to fight another day!


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

I.am.Sully said:


> thanks again Geoff :thumbsup:
> 
> line spacing still not present - but we'll live to fight another day!


what spaces :chuckle:


----------



## GMballistic (Apr 17, 2016)

More great pictures I.am.Sully.

Nice to see some classic Zeds in there too.


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

GMballistic said:


> More great pictures I.am.Sully.
> 
> Nice to see some classic Zeds in there too.



thanks,


Yes, some great classics.

I understand my owner is looking for a 240Z / 240ZG or a Celica GT-Four ST205 WRC or a good GTiR - if anyone has one for sale!


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

Calm down Geoff - I did find some EVO photographs! 

   

and I did notice a couple of new products from Zealou5 for R32 owners - Titanium front strut brace and Ti radiator brackets if I'm not mistaken. :runaway:


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

I.am.Sully said:


> Calm down Geoff - I did find some EVO photographs!
> 
> 
> 
> and I did notice a couple of new products from Zealou5 for R32 owners - Titanium front strut brace and Ti radiator brackets if I'm not mistaken. :runaway:


wow there massive :chuckle:


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

GMballistic said:


> Sounds good.


Just back from my Rugby club and not too pissed to post the real thing below.

Stacks more pics to come from the GTROC stand but will be at Brands tomorrow.


----------



## Burny91 (Apr 7, 2016)

I.am.Sully said:


> Where are you based Burny91 ?


South Wales valleys mate!


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

matty32 said:


> more of the 32s?
> 
> not fussed about the other stuff there.


Any reason for that Matty?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm a big 32 fan ;-)

Also it's in jest

Always good to see owners cars


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

Burny91 said:


> South Wales valleys mate!


My owner used to work in Blackwood & Cwmfelinfach and have friends on Pontllanfraith - so may see your car around sometime!


----------



## Burny91 (Apr 7, 2016)

I.am.Sully said:


> Burny91 said:
> 
> 
> > South Wales valleys mate!
> ...


Wow thats crazy i live in Pontllanfraith! Where are you from?


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

Burny91 said:


> Wow thats crazy i live in Pontllanfraith! Where are you from?


Midlands, if / when we visit Pont' I'll give you a shout!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well looks like there were some GTRs there then.:chuckle:


----------



## Burny91 (Apr 7, 2016)

I.am.Sully said:


> Burny91 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow thats crazy i live in Pontllanfraith! Where are you from?
> ...


Sounds good mate


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> Well looks like there were some GTRs there then.:chuckle:


Toni, it was quite difficult to get good shots of the fine cars on the GTROC stand due to the massive turnout.

Just for you, here's a back view of Dave's recently acquired and splendid 34. It will be good to see yours next to Dave's. 

I'll try to post some more pics soon - especially the lovely QM1 34s (but sadly without dogs).


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Just for you Toni, I found a pic of one of the superb 34s in QM1 but no dog.

The non 34s look a bit good too.


----------



## Raj32 (Jul 23, 2013)

Was a great day! Shame about the space issue. Not managed to find any pictures of my R34 because it was in the corner 
Nonetheless, a nice bunch of friendly people! Thanks for the speedywraps speedy!


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Mudflap said:


> Toni, it was quite difficult to get good shots of the fine cars on the GTROC stand due to the massive turnout.
> 
> Just for you, here's a back view of Dave's recently acquired and splendid 34. It will be good to see yours next to Dave's.
> 
> I'll try to post some more pics soon - especially the lovely QM1 34s (but sadly without dogs).


Thanks for this jack, this is the only shot I've seen of my car on any media, seems like we were tucked out of the way, great turn out of gtr's though.


----------



## Spawn (Mar 18, 2015)

I guess no one took picture of my car. Probably it was too stock to excite photographers


----------



## Raj32 (Jul 23, 2013)

Spawn said:


> I guess no one took picture of my car. Probably it was too stock to excite photographers


Haha a stock R32 is a beaut! :runaway:


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Spawn said:


> I guess no one took picture of my car. Probably it was too stock to excite photographers


Just been looking at our pics. 

Here's a very nice 32 (and 33). 

Spawn, have I got your 32?


----------



## Spawn (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you but still no chance mudflap  

Mine was a white kouki with vspec wheels  

Suprisingly even i didn't took any picture of my own car  I have asked my wife to confirm that we went to JapFest this weekend. Haha.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Spawn said:


> Thank you but still no chance mudflap
> 
> Mine was a white kouki with vspec wheels
> 
> Suprisingly even i didn't took any picture of my own car  I have asked my wife to confirm that we went to JapFest this weekend. Haha.


Is your car the splendid 32 in this shot?








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Spawn (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh yes, thats mine  

Thank you for your nice thoughts and for photo mudflap. At least i got a proof photo now


----------



## Night stalker (Mar 24, 2015)

Not seen many pictures of my red 32 tucked away at the back.


----------



## Skyb0t (Feb 20, 2009)

Great photos.

I particularly liked the black R34 M-Spec on one of the trader's stands... didn't realise such a model existed, so was glad they put a write-up in the window!

Anyone got a pic of that please?!


----------



## Gavin2ltr (May 24, 2015)

The only two pictures I took of my R32 at japfest


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Night stalker said:


> Not seen many pictures of my red 32 tucked away at the back.


Was it this beauty tucked away at the back next to mine?


----------



## Night stalker (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi mate yes that's mine. Did you take any more photos?

Very clean 33 you have.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Night stalker said:


> Hi mate yes that's mine. Did you take any more photos?
> 
> Very clean 33 you have.


I'm pleased we found your car and we have stacks more pics but they are not that brilliant. It was a bit congested on our stand and probably not the best venue for taking pics of individual cars. 

This is one was easier to snap and a similar colour to yours.


----------



## Skyb0t (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok, found it on the Japfest gallery...


----------



## K2bordrGTR (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice shots Geof  Your GTR is coming along nicely!


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

K2bordrGTR said:


> Nice shots Geof  Your GTR is coming along nicely!


cheers mucca


----------

